

A Next Generation Cross-Platform WPF - fekberg
https://github.com/grokys/Perspex

======
judah
Definitely like the idea of a WPF designed with modern features in mind.
Observables instead of events. Making use of generics to reduce the huge list
of event args and delegate types. Async baked in.

